# winter



## goanna (Oct 22, 2010)

By abfkc at 2012-09-03


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

nice pic goanna - Welcome to Photographer's Corner & good to see another Aussie on here









palm trees and snow seem so incongruous - where was this shot?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi goanna and welcome to the Photographers Corner :wave:

A beautifully composed photo, the light of the distant hills lift it nicely, along with the cloud textures - As Zulu says, snow on palm-trees looks strange and surreal, excellent!


----------



## goanna (Oct 22, 2010)

This was taken in Ireland believe it or not. And I can tell you I don't get good shots like that often as I am a real amatuer just point and push the button.
Thanks both of you your encouragement.


----------

